# Using a heat mat with a plastic tank



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know whether it is possible to use a standard heat mat under a plastic tank? Or would it melt the plastic/ cause some other problem?


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Its fine so long as your heat mat is on a thermostat and does not get too warm x


----------



## zail (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used a Pennine plastic viv and a heat mat for the past 5 years with no probs - I have a pulse stat on it control temps and there is an airspace under the viv. Hope that helps


----------



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

*i use a mat*

i use a mat on stat . with my faunairium with mms of space ive had no problems


----------

